# 622 - Tsoam - Tsoalr



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

This idea was sent to me by BFitW Will Bowes. It impacted my funny bone with the impact of an impacting bolter shell! Did I mention that it impacted me? Anyway, I needed to draw it AT ONCE so thanks for the idea Will. Also, Nate Slater is having a re-Grand Opening tournament over at his [...]

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

+ rep ..i really like this one with the binary code conversation


----------

